# Mercy, Mercy, Mercy Backing Track (Bb)



## MeriTone Music (May 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to share this chilled groove version of the classic Mercy, Mercy, Mercy... 


The backing track basically goes through the form once and then stays on the first 8 bars as an open solo section.. 

II: Bb7 I Eb :II 

These scales will work when soloing:

Bb Mixolydian (Bb7 chord) 

Bb Dorian (Eb chord) 

Bb major Pentatonic/G minor pentatonic (Bb7)

Bb Minor Pentatonic/Blues
(works all over, but especially the Eb chord)


There's more Jazz Backing Tracks here as well


----------

